# LED ELDO 10.1 wiring diagram



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm having a hell of a time getting a wiring diagram from my lighting distributer.
We are installing some dim to dark LED fixtures, with a 347 supply. Obviously the dimmer is not a 347 v with a 0 to 10. These fixtures are supposed to come with a 120 driver .
So the question is, has anyone installed 347 or 277 fixtures which were dimmed and if so, any ideas where to find a wiring diagram?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

spec sheet?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

MikeFL said:


> spec sheet?


The shop drawings are only the typical model #s and light distribution. I'm pretty good at searching the internet but this one has me stumped.
Worst part was, it took forever to get approval as the client wanted dim to dark not dim to 1% which is standard. That's why we ended up with the ELDO 10.1 driver


----------

